# Early morel season?



## jean marie

What are your thoughts?


----------



## shroomdawg

I'm thinkin if we don't get some serious rain real soon this season is going be terrible, temps are already in the range for some fruiting, the next 5-6 days are going to be 40-50 degrees at night with daytime temps in the 60-70's. I personally don't like these early seasons. Early seasons tend to be poor yield and short duration.


----------



## pamorelsxs

Matherly's site is showing a find in Springfield . . . And a nice find already found in Indiana??

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.com/category/mushroom-reports/


----------



## newb87

This is it shroom stompers... I reckin this is going to be the year that makes or breaks thee who claims to be worthy of the all mighty morel. Shroomdawg you pulled off some pretty impressive greys boyond them purple painted tree's and fence post. It was early season 2016... Still have dreams of them fresh prime greys you plucked next to that cold... freshly brewed glass bottle early season.
We're going to have to accept it's going to be slimmer pickings then the year before, unless there's a last minute unlikely miracle... :-? 

Why so negative you ask? While the months have passed patiently waiting for the next season hoping it's more fruitful then the year before I got into astronomy... Wants you understand the reason the years yield little to no morels you accept and adapt. My opinion spend most your time in low lying land that will hold moisture the longest... 

Put on thoughs big boy panties fella's... It's going to be a year that will be talked aboit for years to come... 
The clocks ticking.


----------



## newb87

That storm that just passed was a pretty good example... 30 mins of crazy wind, a little rain, some hail.... a couple tornadoes(hope everybody stayed safe)... and some cool lighting. Then gone, quicker then it popped up... Sounds crazy but no snow in February... First week of March and we're getting tornados... What do ya'll think?


----------



## kb

yep its most likely not far off. I was in the timber keeping the legs ready the last few months. Last weekend i started seeing spring fungi that come pre-morel. No reds yet. But most of the areas I was in have been to dry. Shroom Dawg you sound almost exactly like a conversation a friend and I had yesterday. Sounds unbelievable, but calendar dates don't matter. Did you see the 21 degrees forecast on Sat.? Early springs can suck, especially if it doesnt stay warm. I caught some rain in some of my spots, but not all. Most Anything much more than 100 miles west got skipped.


----------



## tommyjosh

[video]https://youtu.be/sFwwGQRs6B4[/video]


----------



## supplyguy1973

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## supplyguy1973

how do you post a picture? We found some small greys in St Francois County today


----------



## jasonl

earlier than normal &gt;?.......no doubt
but...the cold front oughta slow em down....that's a good thing imo......


just 10 fryin pans...........thats all I need......maybe 12...lol.............don't care much about picking a hundred pounds...


----------



## jmerx

I agree Jason although I would like to find a hundred lb I will be lucky to find 20 mushrooms! I just hope the early warm weather does screw up the season. Some moisture would help we r low for the winter.


----------



## Old Elm

jmerx ; &amp; Jean Marie , Very happy to see you all survived the winter and are back with the itch!! I will be following your progress closely as we're usually about two week's north of you. Still got frost in the ground up here, but we're in prime shape for another outstanding year. " Go For It " All the best to you.


----------



## jmerx

Good to hear u elm we got some snow in r area today and Temps r suppose to be back to normal so we will see how it goes!


----------



## jmczar

We've had snow for the last 3 days in the St. Louis area. I'm thinking that's going to put us back a few weeks. Maybe 2.


----------



## tommyjosh

subscribe @ Midwest Mshrooms


----------



## shroomdawg

I think we may have dodged a bullet boys and girls. The cold front that rolled through last week and into this week probably pushed my 1st shroom hunt out to the 1st week of April, still early but not nearly as early as what we were looking at prior to that front. Redbud and Plum trees are just getting decent size buds and look to be 7-14 days before they are in full bloom.

I'll probably go out before the 1st week of April just to get that 1st hunt out of the way but I'm thinkin around KC it won't take off until after March is over. Now we need rain and a lot of it!


----------



## jmerx

I have been hearing about a few finds in southwest Missouri! Not sure when I will start looking!


----------



## jimana143

Blacks has started here in the Southwest, found at least 40 yesterday and over 20 today. May apples are also up. The ground has a lot of moisture, but a much needed rain would help a lot. Good luck to y'all.


----------



## jmerx

We like pics if u have any.


----------



## jimana143

I like to post pics, just don't know how. If you are on Facebook I posted picture on the Morel Mushroom Hunting page.


----------



## Kirby

Lots of rain chances starting this Thur and Friday up here. If we get all this moisture it will be a good start for the year!! I'm pumped!


----------



## tommyjosh

Will there be little one in 1 1/2 weeks I'm from Minnesota hoping to make a trip to Joplin. Please tell me when they will probably start popping by Joplin.


----------



## stormer

Found 1 tonight in blue springs. Its on ladies and gents...ill add pics of i can figure it out


----------



## azmodean

I doubt we will see much until we get warm rain this weekend. I wait about 5 days before i go hit my spots. No point in picking babies that will be full size in 5 to 7 days.


----------



## jmerx

Jman u photo book to post ur pics


----------



## jmerx

Jimana *


----------



## jmerx

Boy spell check screw that all up use photobucket to post ur pics


----------



## jmczar

I went out in Bonne Terre MO on some of my creek bottoms and didn't find anything. No may apples and not a lot of green. Though I did see some early buds. I think we're still looking at a week or two if we get the warm rains they're predicting later this week. I'll likely go out looking in my spots this weekend around Imperial MO. If anyone sees anything coming up out around St Genevieve, POST IT! I've got a new bit of properties I really want to scan when I know things are going in that area. It's about 300 acres full of creeks and canyons! It's gotta be a great place at the right time!


----------



## azmodean

http://www.glasgowmfa.com/index.cfm?show=1&amp;mapID=20

This link gets you to 4in soil temps. Once we hit the 50s and get real rain ( like SE mo on Monday ) start your timers. Nothing up in the St Louis area. Bone dry = no shrooms.


----------



## jimana143

//i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/jimana143/IMG_0473_zpslzfiw2y1.jpg[/IMG]//i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/jimana143/IMG_0473_zpslzfiw2y1.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] //i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/jimana143/IMG_0425_zpsnit6ds6y.jpg[/IMG]//i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/jimana143/IMG_0425_zpsnit6ds6y.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] //i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/jimana143/IMG_0479_zpsuim6nddn.jpg[/IMG]//i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/jimana143/IMG_0479_zpsuim6nddn.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## jimana143

I tried to upload some photos, I don't know what went wrong.


----------



## stormer

I saw the blacks. Ive never found a black in Missouri. .what part of the state are u in?


----------



## jeffr234

Looks like Washington state Northwest morels?


----------



## jimana143

This is the first time I posted pics so I didn't know if it can be seen, I'm glad I did something right this time. I am from the Southwest, Barry County to be specific. We usually starts seeing blacks around the last week of March but they are a little early this year. I found some greys last Tuesday, not been out since then. Hopefully will be finding more this weekend with the little rain we had Wednesday night.


----------



## jimana143

Found some more blacks today, could have been more if the rain stopped. Hopefully with this rain there will be a lot more tomorrow. Yay, I can feel the excitement. &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;&lt;a href=&quot;http://s1243.photobucket.com/us


----------



## trotline

Looks similar to last year but hopefully more rain this year. Terrible morel year for me last year. I'll start checking some spots in a week. Good luck


----------



## jasonl

what type of area are you finding those blacks?.....specific tress...or bushes....sticker bushes perhaps....never yet found one here in Christian county

thanks


----------



## jimana143

JasonL, we found some by the hillsides under shady spice wood bushes. There are black/white oaks and cherry trees on some places that we been finding them.


----------



## jimana143

We did found some blacks today, but no greys and whites so far. It rained all day yesterday and the most part of today. I'm guessing its almost over for the blacks since the ones we been finding are kinda old.


----------



## jmczar

We're getting some good rain this week in St. Louis. Hoping to see some action this week!


----------



## jeffr234

I found a few small grays yesterday morning in the Desoto area.


----------



## jmerx

I looked in the desoto area aswell but nothing to talk about!


----------



## jimana143

Rain for the last 3 days really helped a lot. Starting to find greys and whites. &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;


----------



## jimana143

Some more photos of today's find. &lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/jimana143/media/IMG_0561_zpsqze1cjj5.jpg.html">&lt;img src=&quot;http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg556/jimana143/IMG_0561_zpsqze1cjj5.jpg&quot; alt=&quot; photo


----------



## jmerx

Nice finds jimana


----------



## pamorelsxs

Really nice finds and pics!


----------



## trotline

Loving this rain. Off work Friday and plan to check a few spots in platte county. Maybe beat the weekend rush


----------



## shroomdawg

The Dawg's one step in front of ya trotline, I'm going tomorrow rain or frickin shine, dem shrooms be callin my name. :wink:


----------



## trotline

Thanks for the heads up and motivation to get out sooner. I work late tomorrow and have the morning free to check things out. Should be easy to spot with the overcast sky's.


----------



## jasonl

hey thanks Jimana143.....for the info.....ive been out 4 times since I posted...and keep forgetting to check for a response...lol.....but I did find several gray morels by one sycamore..........otherwise all my other tree's aint done nuthin...and Ive looked pretty good ......early next week oughta bring em up....surely


----------



## newb87

Well the itch got the best of newb, but found some new spots that I strongly feel will be fruitful. Tuesday I was on the way back to the kc,mo area passing through Joplin so made a detour a little east stopping at roaring river and flag spring. Covered maybe 5-6,miles between both trips and came out empty handed. Thinking from the reports I should of focused on Creek and river bottoms. Found some deserted areas past that purple paint and even met two land owners that gave me permission to hunt on on there property. I lost hours I could of been hunting talking between the both of them but gained more in the end.

Went out today covering around 3 miles in the lee summit area only to walk out the jungle with some empty cans. The vegetation in South MO didn't look much further along then ours. I looked on north,south, west and east slopes some creek bottoms with no luck. I didn't expect to find any thing and it's helping get the legs warmed up for the season but with all the reports as far as Illinois I imagined I would of seen a lone morel along the way. 
//i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile Uploads/20170330_182825_zpslkpqcpo8.jpg[/IMG]//i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile%20Uploads/20170330_182825_zpslkpqcpo8.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] //i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile Uploads/20170330_172624_zpsf6nn6np2.jpg[/IMG]//i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile%20Uploads/20170330_172624_zpsf6nn6np2.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] //i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile Uploads/20170328_133020_zpszyvhxp8j.jpg[/IMG]//i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile%20Uploads/20170328_133020_zpszyvhxp8j.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] //i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303...brr80_edit_1490936051061_zpsyxqtxnw6.jpg[/IMG]//i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile%20Uploads/20170328_090815_zps0idnjdiv_edit_1490935999661_zpsaq0brr80_edit_1490936051061_zpsyxqtxnw6.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## trotline

I could smell the morels but came out empty handed. Still early and imagine they were just under the leaves. Another week and I believe their will be plenty.


----------



## jimana143

NewB, we are around Roaring River area. That's were we been finding the early blacks. We actually been there hunting Tuesday, found few more blacks, greys and whites. The hunt is quite competitive since there are a lot of hunters in this area, so the early you can get into the woods the better. LOL! Unless you are hunting a private place. Good luck to you.


----------



## Eagleyejames

Found 20 greys in franklin county and 1 in st. Louis county yesterday, no yellows yet.


----------



## newb87

jimana143 said:


> NewB, we are around Roaring River area. That's were we been finding the early blacks. We actually been there hunting Tuesday, found few more blacks, greys and whites. The hunt is quite competitive since there are a lot of hunters in this area, so the early you can get into the woods the better. LOL! Unless you are hunting a private place. Good luck to you.


jimana143 you have some pretty nice scenic land to hunt down your way. Some very extreme land as well, I started to get that nauseous rollercoaster feeling in my gut driving some of thoughs roads. I can see the competition you speak of, I felt like the area I stopped at was pretty distant from the rest of the traffic coming in and out. If you don't mind me asking were you in the bottom valleys or on slopes or a mixture of both? Felt like if I had another day to spend down there I would of caught on to where they were popping up. I learn something new every year I endure the hunt for the all mighty morel and this year I'm figuring out elevation plays a pretty big factor when and where to find them.


----------



## newb87

trotline said:


> I could smell the morels but came out empty handed. Still early and imagine they were just under the leaves. Another week and I believe their will be plenty.


I smelled them to trotline on and off as I was probably stomping all over them dam shrooms. Lol


----------



## boone

newb87 said:


> Well the itch got the best of newb, but found some new spots that I strongly feel will be fruitful. Tuesday I was on the way back to the kc,mo area passing through Joplin so made a detour a little east stopping at roaring river and flag spring. Covered maybe 5-6,miles between both trips and came out empty handed. Thinking from the reports I should of focused on Creek and river bottoms. Found some deserted areas past that purple paint and even met two land owners that gave me permission to hunt on on there property. I lost hours I could of been hunting talking between the both of them but gained more in the end.
> 
> Went out today covering around 3 miles in the lee summit area only to walk out the jungle with some empty cans. The vegetation in South MO didn't look much further along then ours. I looked on north,south, west and east slopes some creek bottoms with no luck. I didn't expect to find any thing and it's helping get the legs warmed up for the season but with all the reports as far as Illinois I imagined I would of seen a lone morel along the way.
> ]//i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile%20Uploads/20170330_182825_zpslkpqcpo8.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] ]//i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile%20Uploads/20170330_172624_zpsf6nn6np2.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] ]//i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile%20Uploads/20170328_133020_zpszyvhxp8j.jpg[/URL][/img][/url] ]//i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y303/byronhersh/Mobile%20Uploads/20170328_090815_zps0idnjdiv_edit_1490935999661_zpsaq0brr80_edit_1490936051061_zpsyxqtxnw6.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


I've found that if you go to a property owner most will let you hunt there land but if you don't respect thee land you will be removed and never be able to return. I mostly hunt public land and do pretty good but I do hunt private land once in a while. I see you go south as do I .
Hope to see you some time out and about. Good luck to you and happy hunting.


----------



## RayCGA

boone said:


> I've found that if you go to a property owner most will let you hunt there land but if you don't respect thee land you will be removed and never be able to return. I mostly hunt public land and do pretty good but I do hunt private land once in a while. I see you go south as do I .
> Hope to see you some time out and about. Good luck to you and happy hunting.


I must admit, I've never collected mushrooms until 30 minutes ago. I found, what I think, are morels in my front yard area. I looked in my North American Mushrooms book and they do appear to be Morchella elata. Can someone please verify from this photo? I am so excited if they are. I live in Marietta, Georgia.


----------



## boone

RayCGA said:


> View attachment 34
> 
> I must admit, I've never collected mushrooms until 30 minutes ago. I found, what I think, are morels in my front yard area. I looked in my North American Mushrooms book and they do appear to be Morchella elata. Can someone please verify from this photo? I am so excited if they are. I live in Marietta, Georgia.


 You have the real deal there Ray. GA is a great place to hunt but if there in your yard why waist gas unless you just like to get out away from everything as I do. Great pics and hope you have some great luck out there.


----------



## RayCGA

boone said:


> You have the real deal there Ray. GA is a great place to hunt but if there in your yard why waist gas unless you just like to get out away from everything as I do. Great pics and hope you have some great luck out there.


Thanks so much, Boone, for your quick reply. I'm going to do some more exploring in the yard before I venture out. We have 9 acres of land not too far from home that I plan on exploring next weekend. I'm looking forward to trying these tonight at dinner. This find may have turned me into a very novice morel hunter. Thanks again!


----------



## boone

I certainly hope so. I do love morels. Last year I had some chanterelles and I loved them. You might try to hunt them and give them a try. Good luck once again.


----------



## jimana143

April fool's day find. Can't believe these blacks are still popping up but I'm not complaining.


----------



## mushroom jake

Found a few yellows already here in mid mo. Early season yes....more importantly will it be a long season?


----------



## Eagleyejames

Found 20 more today in st. Louis county. Greys and yellows


----------



## Eagleyejames

Found 17 more yellows today in st. Louis county. All in the bottoms near the creek, all around walnut trees


----------

